# Nach Einwahl auf Server kein Netzwerk zu sehen.



## Luda (8. März 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe einen windows 2000 Server auf den ich mich über das Telefonnetz einwähle(RAS).
Soweit so gut. 
Leider sehe ich aber kein Netzwerk ich gehe dann auf Suchen> Computer Gebe dann die IP vom Server ein und habe dann Zugriff auf den Server. Leider finde Ich aber nicht die anderen Rechner im Netz. Muss ich die irgendwie, irgendwo auf dem Server freigeben

Gruß und Dank im vorraus
Luda


----------



## Maximodo (9. März 2004)

Sind beide Seiten im gleichen Subnetz
wenn das Subnetz dahinter, die interne NIC des RAS Server nicht als
Standard-Gateway hat, weiß keiner wohin mit den Paketen, die zurück wollen.

Versuche mal auf dem  Server IP Forwarding zu kreuzen ( wie das auch
klingt!. Es meint "to check the checkbox")
Wenn dann alles andere an IP Einstellungen stimmt (alle Rechner in demselben
subnet, der RAS server als default gateway oder andere Kombinationen je nach
der gewuenschten Konfiguration/Funktionalitaet) sollte alles einwandfrei
laufen.


----------

